# Moving to Lisbon with kids?



## Tammy1979 (May 7, 2016)

Hi - we are a family of four moving to Lisbon in September. Our youngest will be 6 months and the oldest 3 years old. I'd like to know in general - what are considered good neighborhoods to live in (preferably close to the center of town) with a variety of preschools/daycares? We would ideally like a bilingual preschool for our daughter if you can recommend any...We will be studying in the technical university and the Catolica so if theres anything recommended in the area that would be great! Thanks..Tammy


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

Depending on your budget there will be apartments to rent somewhere in the Catolica University or IST (I suppose this is the school). The concern is how to get to your jobs and the daycare (and which to choose). if you are going to use a car bear in mind that parking in some parts of Lisbon can be difficult, and most of the apartments in that are have no garage. 

Daycars may be private or state-run (dont know about bi.lingual). 
Best of luck


----------



## Tammy1979 (May 7, 2016)

Many thanks for your answer.
We won't have a car as we plan to use public transportation in Lisbon.
The question is where would you recommend to live? In which neighborhood should we search for apartments ? 

Thanks
Tammy


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

Is it IST (Enginnering Institute) and Católica University that both of you will be working in?


----------



## Tammy1979 (May 7, 2016)

Yes, my partner will be studying in technico university and l will be studying in Nova and Catolica campuses


----------

